# Certificazioni linux

## Gandalf98

Qualcuno di voi ha conseguito qualche certificazione linux: LPI, RedHatCE,...

Qual è la più valida? 

E domanda non del tutto secondaria, servono? 

sono riconosciute dalle aziende del settore?

Ho visto che sul sito della IBM ci sono diversi tutorial di Daniel Robbins per la preparazione del LPI 101, non mi sembra difficilissimo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io volevo farla (LPI) al linuxtag ma le iscrizioni erano chiuse. Il certificato puo '

essere valido se le aziende lo ritengono tale. Un certificato puo' sempre servire.

----------

## augustus

Ma queste certificazioni sono certificazioni che certificano seriamente le competenze oppure sono  certificazioni che certificano pseudocompetenze (tipo ECDL)?

----------

## hellraiser

ma dove si fanno se cerificazioni ?? robba di azienda private?

----------

## Peach

Facendo una rapida ricerca ho trovato questi:

LPI Home Page

RedHat Certified Engeneer

da quel che ho potuto vedere dando una rapida occhiata non farei mai il secondo visto che è una certificazione specifica di RH e con quella distro non mi ci voglio mettere (mi è bastata la 5.0 a suo tempo)

in più dalla pagina delle faq ho trovato questo link che potrebbe essere interessante e di supporto a capire l'ambaradan:

http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue33/york.html

----------

## Gandalf98

Esiste un circuito di aziende che fanno gli esami per LPI che si chiama "Virtual University Enterprises" e l'esame dovrebbe costare 100$. Guardando nella lista di questi centri ce ne sono parecchi anche in Italia.

Penso che la certificazione abbia un'utilità relativa, però se scritta in un curriculum dovrebbe fare il suo effetto

----------

## shev

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che la certificazione abbia un'utilità relativa, però se scritta in un curriculum dovrebbe fare il suo effetto

 

Confermo, i certificati servono molto relativamente, ciò che conta veramente quando si presenta il proprio curriculum è l'esperienza acquisita sul campo (e moltissimo anche l'età). Conosco gente con fior di certificati ma che hanno fatto poca esperienza concreta, per questo vengono ignorati a favore di gente più giovane ma con già qualche conoscenza acquisita sul campo. Certo, se poi uno ha sia esperienza che gioventù e certificati tanto meglio  :Very Happy: 

Quindi cercatevi qualche lavoretto da qualche parte, fate il possibile per imparare davvero come si fanno le cose, poi col tempo potrete anche aggiungere al vostro curriculum certificazioni varie, ma l'esperienza è il "certificato" che fa la differenza.

My 2 cents.

(ovviamente imho, non sono cose che stanno scritte da nessuna parte, ma solo opinioni fatte sentendo chi c'è già passato)

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Conosco gente con fior di certificati ma che hanno fatto poca esperienza concreta, per questo vengono ignorati a favore di gente più giovane ma con già qualche conoscenza acquisita sul campo. Certo, se poi uno ha sia esperienza che gioventù e certificati tanto meglio 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  ma l'esperienza è il "certificato" che fa la differenza.

 

Eh, ma siam sempre li': come te la fai, l'esperienza, se sei un giovane senza esperienza  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ma l'esperienza è il "certificato" che fa la differenza.

 

Eh, ma siam sempre li': come te la fai, l'esperienza, se sei un giovane senza esperienza  :Wink:  ?[/quote]

Facendo qualche lavoretto qua e là, semplice. Non è che punti subito ad essere amministratore di una rete di qualche centinaio di pc... il discorso era ovviamente rivolto a ruoli di una certa importanza/caratura, per fare il tecnico in un laboratorio o il sistemista in piccole reti è ovvio che tutto questo avanza (avanzano anche i certificati per questo...).

Imho è meglio fare qualche lavoretto pratico e quindi puntare al "posto notevole", piuttosto che fare mille certificazioni e qundi pensare che quelle bastino per essere assunti (fare entrambe le cose è ovviamente meglio  :Very Happy:  ). 

Ripeto, questo imho (basandomi su quanto riportatomi da amici e conoscenti nel settore. Per questo pur studiando ingegneria mi sto facendo "il mazzo" per fare lavoretti qua e là, altrimenti me ne starei tranquillo a studiare e basta  :Wink:  ).

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Facendo qualche lavoretto qua e là, semplice. Non è che punti subito ad essere amministratore di una rete di qualche centinaio di pc... il discorso era ovviamente rivolto a ruoli di una certa importanza/caratura, per fare il tecnico in un laboratorio o il sistemista in piccole reti è ovvio che tutto questo avanza (avanzano anche i certificati per questo...).
> 
> Imho è meglio fare qualche lavoretto pratico e quindi puntare al "posto notevole", piuttosto che fare mille certificazioni e qundi pensare che quelle bastino per essere assunti (fare entrambe le cose è ovviamente meglio  ). 
> 
> Ripeto, questo imho (basandomi su quanto riportatomi da amici e conoscenti nel settore. Per questo pur studiando ingegneria mi sto facendo "il mazzo" per fare lavoretti qua e là, altrimenti me ne starei tranquillo a studiare e basta  ).

 

lo so, lo so, il problema, semmai, é che dove vai a cercare propongono solo lavoretti (si fa per dire: fare l'help desk on site per qualche centinaio di utenti non mi sembra proprio roba di poco sbattimento  :Wink:  ) su winzozz lato client: e se vuoi passare dall'altra parte, non trovi nessuno disposto ad investire: questa, almeno, é la mia esperienza  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

